# A Sheepskin Noseband question?



## amage (21 January 2011)

A rather random one at that....I have put a sheepskin noseband on Dolly as a bit of an experiment...basically working on the same theory that we use with racehorses ie. when she likes to chuck her head in the air and run away if she puts her head to high she can't see with noseband and then puts her head back down. Anywho...tis working lovely and she seems to quite like it. So for my possibly stupid question....Will a black sheepskin noseband do the same job or does it need to be white to focus her attention??? We genuinely don't know the answer coz the turbobreds just always wear white ones...but Dol being white is a magnet for dirt and can just picture us at a show with noseband filthy no matter what I try lol!!


----------



## Gamebird (21 January 2011)

I've never tried balck but have had similar results with white and brown. You could always use brown/black at home and switch to white at a competition for added effect.


----------



## amage (21 January 2011)

Cool thanks. I'd imagine black/brown would produce similiar results. We have no prob staying clean at home it is when out n public Dol attracts every manner of dirt/stains known to man!


----------



## now_loves_mares (21 January 2011)

Turbobreds 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Love it! Never heard them called that before 

Re the noseband, I've never tried them but am considering it when my young (ish) horse comes back into work as she does love to gaze at the stars. My understanding was that they lowered their head because it affected their field of vision, meaning they couldn't see where their feet were going to land. Therefore black should work just as well? Anyway worth a try I'm sure!


----------



## amage (21 January 2011)

now_loves_mares said:



			Turbobreds 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Love it! Never heard them called that before 

Click to expand...

A friend of mine said it to me once and me and OH constantly use it now...unless we have a slow racehorse in training....then they are not-so-turbo-bred lol!

Noseband def helps for stargazing...and my lady who gets easily distracted by absolutely everthing. We have had two solid schooling sessions with no distractions since I started using dead sheep and when you consider I don't have an arena and school on a beach that is popular with walkers, dogs etc it's no mean feat to get her to focus!


----------



## Kokopelli (21 January 2011)

I was considering trying one of these on my turbobred for jumping, he throws his head up but fights martingales. After hearing a good result I might give it a go


----------



## amage (21 January 2011)

Kokopelli said:



			I was considering trying one of these on my turbobred for jumping, he throws his head up but fights martingales. After hearing a good result I might give it a go 

Click to expand...

It's def worth a shot. It's funny since my mare moved onto OH's racing yard i've tried various different "racing" things and have had success with them and alot of them such as dead sheep noseband are very simple!


----------



## Kokopelli (21 January 2011)

Cheers, I'll give it a go


----------



## druid (22 January 2011)

Amage - I have black ones here somewhere from wonder pony's blinkers if you want to try before you buy?


----------



## amage (22 January 2011)

druid said:



			Amage - I have black ones here somewhere from wonder pony's blinkers if you want to try before you buy?
		
Click to expand...

I'm good thanks....we have black and brown cheekpieces so will dig them out!!


----------



## druid (22 January 2011)

Should have known you'd have cheekpieces somewhere!

Ps. Must organise a lesson asap, am regressing rapidly and all poles are giving me the wibbles again


----------

